# Battle Honours for HMCS la Hulloise



## Gorgo (24 Jul 2013)

For those Naval history buffs out there, a question:  What were the battle honours won by HMCS la Hulloise (pendant K668, later FFE-305)?  I've looked everywhere on the Net and can't find a thing.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Jul 2013)

Don't know if you are aware of this: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-2/par1/ecs-ns-eng.asp

Download PDF: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-2/par1/doc/ecs-ns.pdf

As the ship existed, but is not around anymore, no listing above.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (24 Jul 2013)

Battle Honours: Atlantic, 1945; North Sea, 1945.
Heraldry of badge:
A diamond shaped lozenge containing a gold ducal coronet (crown) through which springs a sprig of three maple leaves. All this on a field of wavy blue and white lines. The lozenge refers to the ship itself, the maple leaves to Quebec and the coronet is reminiscent of Hull, Yorkshire, after which hull was named.
Motto:  Let us be true of heart (Soyons coeur franc).
 These are from the same website indicated above though for some reason, 'decommissioned' ships are no longer available. I have sent in a query.

Pat


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Jul 2013)

Ships' Crest and other photos here: http://www.forposterityssake.ca/Navy/HMCS_LA_HULLOISE_K668.htm


Noteable events involving La Hulloise include:

7 Mar 1945
German U-boat U-1302 was sunk in St George?s Channel, in position 52°19'N, 05°23'W, by depth charges / hedgehog from the Canadian frigates HMCS La Hulloise (Lt.Cdr. J. Brock, RCNVR), HMCS Strathadam (A/Lt.Cdr. H.L. Quinn, DSC, RCNVR) and HMCS Thedford Mines (Lt. J.A.R. Allan, DSC, RCNVR)

There is also a photo of a DCM recipient here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Joseph_Simpson


----------



## Gorgo (24 Jul 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Don't know if you are aware of this: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-2/par1/ecs-ns-eng.asp
> 
> Download PDF: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-2/par1/doc/ecs-ns.pdf
> 
> As the ship existed, but is not around anymore, no listing above.



Yes, I'm aware of this website; it actually helps out in my writing when I involve units of the CAF past and present.  And yes, I'm also waiting for the website to bring out links to older ships that have been decommissioned . . . but given the mass revamp of the whole DND website, that won't happen soon, I think.


----------



## Gorgo (24 Jul 2013)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Battle Honours: Atlantic, 1945; North Sea, 1945.
> Heraldry of badge:
> A diamond shaped lozenge containing a gold ducal coronet (crown) through which springs a sprig of three maple leaves. All this on a field of wavy blue and white lines. The lozenge refers to the ship itself, the maple leaves to Quebec and the coronet is reminiscent of Hull, Yorkshire, after which hull was named.
> Motto:  Let us be true of heart (Soyons coeur franc).
> ...



Thanks very much, Pat.  It is very appreciated.

BTW, much that I don't want to impinge further, but do you have the listing for H.M.C. Ships _Prestonian_ (K662/FFE-307) and _Baffin_ (T275) as well?  I don't need the ship's crest for _Prestonian_, but the battle honours for both ships would be appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gorgo (24 Jul 2013)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Ships' Crest and other photos here: http://www.forposterityssake.ca/Navy/HMCS_LA_HULLOISE_K668.htm
> 
> 
> Noteable events involving La Hulloise include:
> ...



Yeah, I saw this website.  Didn't really help in what I was looking for, though.  Thanks again.


----------

